# Brand New Glock 17 Pistol for sale



## azam agha

I ve recently brought a Glock 17 boxed from USA after fulfilling all legal formalities. It is for sale. I amalso sellin a white light/laser combo, M6X and a Black hawk holster. Interested can contact me at 03315581315


----------



## arslan_treen

any hints on price ? just for the pistol i am current located in london but can purchase imediatly if given a good price ?


----------



## azam agha

200K, Pak Rs. It is available in the markets at Lahore, and Karachi for 265K. Some models ex Afghanistan are available at Peshawar for 165k.


----------



## Righteous_Fire

^     

Sorry about that ^ I mean thats sooooo sky high!! I mean, I didnt know pistols could be that costly!!


----------



## arslan_treen

well sir welcome to new pakistan there was a time when one of the worlds most expencive pistols were 10 to 20k here i sadly sold my imported glock for 40k about 7 years ago and i was so happy that i made a great profit BUT within months some thing happend and oh boi . oh well back to the subject 
so i am assuming that your asking price is 200k then ? is it including m6x and where are you located ? and how urgently the sale is needed?


----------



## EagleEyes

Sorry boys. Not for sale forum. Contact through your PMs.

Peace.


----------

